# How to connect PC and Netbook via wifi modem?



## AJK (Dec 18, 2011)

hey ppl .. i have my desktop connected to wifi modem via ethernet cable ... i also have a netbook which i wish to connect to the PC vis wifi  ... the sole purpose of this is to transfer movie files which i download from my netbook to PC  i have absolutely no knowledge of networking, so could u guide me through the procedure to connect my PC and netbook just like LAN ?? thanks in advance


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 19, 2011)

please post the os u r using also is the netbook already connected to the modem


----------



## AJK (Dec 19, 2011)

yes the netbook is connected to the modem by wifi .... and im using Windows 7 starter on Netbook and Windows 7 Ultimate on my PC ..


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 29, 2011)

Red this post
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/150605-windows-7-lan-connection-pc-pc.html


----------



## CA50 (Dec 29, 2011)

^ +1 to that

Also i suggest you to connect your desktop and netbook directly by ethernet cable, as it will be much faster then wifi connection


----------

